# Door locking without alarm



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Can anyone remember the way to lock the car without setting the alarm? I read it in the manual somewhere but can't find it again.

We've got dogs and there's likely to be times when we need to leave them in the car without them setting off the alarm. Think I'd better practice.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

I think its:

From the ignition off, turn it on ( so dash lights come on) and off 3 times in 10 seconds then get out and lock the car normally.

I will try and find my alarm manual (its not in the UK main owners manual) to confirm this.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Ah, thanks Dave. That's why I couldn't find it in the owners manual. Thought I'd imagined seeing it

Had a look in the alarm booklet and says pretty much as you remembered - ignition on and off within 7 secs.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

flynn said:


> Can anyone remember the way to lock the car without setting the alarm? I read it in the manual somewhere but can't find it again.
> 
> We've got dogs and there's likely to be times when we need to leave them in the car without them setting off the alarm. Think I'd better practice.



Unless your car system has "motion detection" there is not much chance your dog(s) can set off the alarm while inside... Unless they can actually trigger the unlock button with their paws ???


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I think all UK X-trails have internal movement sensors. The technique described by Dave turns off the movement sensors but sets the alarm for the doors etc. 

Please don't go making suggestions like unlocking the doors with their paws. Dogs are resourceful critters and could be reading this.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey ValBoo,
I found it kinda interesting as well when I was in europe, but a lot of cars do have motion sensors inside. I've seen them installed to serve two purposes:
1) theft deterrent/alarm (i.e. if someone sticks their hand in through the window, or breaks the glass
2) anti-carjacking device---it turns off the ignition locks up the system if someone opens the door (or sticks their hand in) while your car is in gear and the system is on. The car can only be re-enabled through some means such as a switch in the trunk or whatever (depending on the setup)


----------

